# installare gentoo da floppy

## rota

ciao a tutti o deciso che il prossimo server lo faccio tramite l'installazione di rete .....

siccome che o un pentium1 e devvo per forzza fare il boot da floppy ... mi chieddo come faccio a fare una installazione da floppy con gentoo .????'

o letto la guida ...http://www.gentoo.it/doc/bootfloppy.html  ma non o capito bene la funzionalità di  tomsrtrb.

come lo salvo sull floppy ???' per farlo partire all boot ????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cerca nel forum c'e' un mio post dove morellik spiega come fare con il floppy di redhat

----------

## rota

dici questo ??

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65112

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si proprio quello

----------

## rota

m... e se volessi partire con mulinux ... creddi che si possa fare ????

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> m... e se volessi partire con mulinux ... creddi che si possa fare ????

 

In generale se c'é il chroot, il tar e il bzip2 si può fare.

...certo, l'errore "kernel too old" é sempre in agguato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

ok una volta dentro a mulinux che devvo fare ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In generale se c'é il chroot, il tar e il bzip2 si può fare.

 

Non dirmelo che su alpha ho dovuto scaricare il tar.bz2 e farlo diventare un tar.gz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...certo, l'errore "kernel too old" é sempre in agguato 

 

Basta che il kernel sia un 2.4

----------

## rota

andandoi su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65112

il llink che date .... è sbagliato a me non lo apre ...ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/redhat/redhat/linux/8.0/en/os/i386/images/ 

se invece 

mi scaricho 

http://www.gentoo.it/utility/bootdisk.img

all lilo mi dà errore mi compare solo lilo .. e basta   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  dov3e posso scaricami una imaggine decente ???

----------

## rota

o trovato sto link 

http://www.pv.infn.it/~sc/linux_install/welcome.html

solo che scarico quello per redhat 9 

poi usio questo comando per copiare l'imaggine nell floppy

dd if=bootdisk.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1k count=4096

faccio partire il boot da floppy mi compare lilo 

con una bella imaggine ecc... quando premo invio mi da errore mi dice di toglere il floppuy è di riavviare   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> con una bella imaggine ecc... quando premo invio mi da errore mi dice di toglere il floppuy è di riavviare    

 

...il dischetto é "sano"?

per verificare che il disco stia bene dopo che hai fatto il dd prova a montarlo e a copiare il contenuto in qualche directory temporanea?

----------

## rota

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  niente da fare non parte niente ... no capisco se sono io che sonoi sfigato ...non torvvo una .img che mi parta come si devve ....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

o fgatto come dici tu 

cp -R /floppy/* prove/

cp: lettura di `/floppy/vmlinuz': Input/output error

----------

## rota

ok o cambiato floppy   :Wink:   :Wink:  mo sto dentro redhat ... che devvo fare ????? mo ?????  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok o cambiato floppy    mo sto dentro redhat ... che devvo fare ????? mo ?????   

 

Le solite cose: montare una partizione, decomprimere lo stage, bindare /dev e /proc e poi il chroot.

----------

## rota

non dicevo quello ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

quello supergiu so come fare ..io dico come fare per scaricarsi l'imaggine ....e come fa partire l'installazione ... solo questo

----------

## rota

ok io o la possibilità di instllare via rete in 2 modi ftp o http ... solo che tutte è 2 mi chieddono il floppy coin i driver ... ma io non ce lo come faccio ????

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok io o la possibilità di instllare via rete in 2 modi ftp o http ... solo che tutte è 2 mi chieddono il floppy coin i driver ... ma io non ce lo come faccio ????

 

"chiedere il floppy con i driver" mi sembra una pratica windozziana  :Rolling Eyes: 

Qual'é il problema? Che il modulo per la scheda di rete non é presente nel dischetto? 

EDIT: Visto che stai usando il floppy della RH, hai cercato se sul sito RH c'é traccia di questo "floppy con i driver"?

----------

## rota

stro cercando sto cercando  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

allora sono ritornato su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65112

e me so scaricato 

http://www.gentoo.it/utility/bootdisk.img

adesso sono dentro una shelll ... qui non so cosa devvo fare copme mi scaricho la iso ecc ???

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> adesso sono dentro una shelll ... qui non so cosa devvo fare copme mi scaricho la iso ecc ???

 

Non la ISO ma lo stage. 

con qualcosa tipo:

```
wget http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/x86/stage1-x86-2004.3.tar.bz2
```

dovrebbe andare.

----------

## xchris

la iso???

segui la + classica delle guide gentoo per continuare.

Se riesci a fare il passo "del chroot" e riesci a fare andare la rete...sei a posto.

ciao

----------

## rota

vabbe com .. o risolto cosi .... una volta in terminale o provato a montare il cdrrom ... e me lo montaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

adesso o montato il cd do gento ...cosa devvo fare ??? adesso ... faccio chroot ??' se si come ??' non so se basta montare il cd ecc per incomiciare l'installazione ...

----------

## rota

no perche io avendo un pentium1 se provvo a scaricarmi qualcosa ecc me amazza ER PC   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora crei le partizioni e fai il chroot e vai avanti con la guida

----------

## rota

solo una cosaa .... io come capienzza o un discho da 1G

lo partizzionato cosi ...

/boot            128M

/                    900M

swap             64M

swap             64M

swap             64M

io o messo 3 swap cosi per farlo andare piu veloce ... o messo swap da 64 perche o la ram a 32M

o fatto bene a partizzionare cosi sto discho ??? credete che siano pochiono 1G di spazzio per gentoo ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La boot la farei solo 15Mb con file system ext2.

----------

## rota

m... sicuro perche non vorrei poi non avere niente nell boot 

e che kernel uso ???'

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> io o messo 3 swap cosi per farlo andare piu veloce ... o messo swap da 64 perche o la ram a 32M

 

Mettine una sola di swap... tre sono inutili, e (oltretutto) non andrebbe affatto più veloce!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mettine una sola di swap... tre sono inutili, e (oltretutto) non andrebbe affatto più veloce!

 

azzo on avevo letto che erano 3 swap. Si mettine solo 1 da 128M

----------

## rota

anche se o la ram a 32M ???'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> anche se o la ram a 32M ???'

 

Si io metterei solo una da 128M o una da 64M

----------

## rota

ok mo devvo solo decidere come installare sta gentoo....

1) che stage devvo usare ??' l'uno ????

2) che ci metto nelle use ???'

io devo avere il minimo indespensabible 

a) x non mi serve ...

b) mi servve iptables 

c) mi servono i programmi configurare la scheda wireles 

percio come configuro la use ???

se avete consigli da darmi date date...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> 1) che stage devvo usare ??' l'uno ????

 

Così il bootstrap lo finisci a Natale.

Io metterei il 3.

----------

## rota

ok ...poi per le use ???' che ci metto ??'

----------

## rota

..prima voglio scaricarmi l'ultima gentoo ....dove la posso scaricare ??'

io o provato ad andare qui  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ma ci mette troppo a carcarmi la paggina

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> ..prima voglio scaricarmi l'ultima gentoo ....dove la posso scaricare ??'

 

Il link download mirrors nella homepage di gentoo.org non ti fa pensare nulla?

----------

## rota

sono su http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2004.3/

è quasta l'ultima gento??'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok ...poi per le use ???' che ci metto ??'

 

Questo e' solo una tua scelta metti quelle che ti servono

 *rota wrote:*   

> è quasta l'ultima gento??'

 

Si

----------

## rota

o un grosso problema

quyando faccio 

tar xvjpf stage

non mi fà niente

----------

## rota

mi da questo error

TAR illegal option -j

allora oprovato a togliere i J

e mi dice tar bad tar header skipping 

tarerrun exit dellayed from previous errors  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

il floppy a un kernelk 2.4.20

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> mi da questo error
> 
> TAR illegal option -j

 

...il che significa che quel comando tar non riesce a scompattare i files bzip2

guarda se nel floppy c'é bzcat

----------

## rota

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  non ce lo....o gzip...ma non creddo che mi servva a molto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

non è che si chiama zcat ??' invece di bzcat???'

no perche io o zcat

----------

## rota

o provato a fare 

zcat staage3

hdc : irq timeout stateus=0xd0  busy

adc : atpi reset complete

zcaT INVALID gzip magic

----------

## randomaze

zcat é per gzip, bzcat per bzip.

Se non hai bzip nel dischetto potresti scompattare lo stage da un'altra macchina e poi metterla in qualche modo sul pentium.

E comunque:

 *rota wrote:*   

> hdc : irq timeout stateus=0xd0  busy
> 
> adc : atpi reset complete

 

non é un bel messaggio... il CD o il lettore CD hanno dei problemi...

----------

## rota

ok o preso il discho riggido e lo messo in un'altra macchina piu potente...

cosi posso installare gentoo da cd  .... er bello è che mi funge pure la rete .........

adesso o la possbilità di installare da stage1 visto che la macchina me lo permette ....  :Wink: 

mi divete solo aiutare enll configurare le use perche non so capace .ecc.. nell senso che non le o mai configurate come si devve ....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## rota

dimenticavo ....ma perche le guide su come installare gentoo ..non mi dicono piu di montare proc ?????'

----------

## rota

o un probblemino ..facile facille....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

io o impoostato di default cosi ste variabili...

clfags=" mcpu=i686"

chost='ù" i386-pc-linux-gnu"

io che o un pentium 1 come le imposto ste variabili????'  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> o un probblemino ..facile facille....

 

Talmente facile che ne é pieno il forum  :Rolling Eyes: 

la risposta é sempre simile:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_1_.28Intel.29

----------

## rota

he che non o ami tempo di leggermi tutto ....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  non sapevo mancho che esistessa sta pagg....ecc....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> he che non o ami tempo di leggermi tutto ....    

 

Si ma non puoi neanche pretendere di avere la pappa pronta sempre. Cosi' non impari molto imho

----------

## rota

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:  ok ... piano pinao   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

mi stavo chiedendo ....se esistevano boot-looder piu adatti per pc datati .....

chieddi questo....perche a casa sto cercando ...di mettere su una rete con i vecchi pc che o trovato qui e la ... o2 ibm..... pero non so propio che metterci .....

poi mi chieddevo ...pa perche non fate qualcosa per avere gentoo su dei floppy .....

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

> mi stavo chiedendo ....se esistevano boot-looder piu adatti per pc datati .....
> 
> chieddi questo....perche a casa sto cercando ...di mettere su una rete con i vecchi pc che o trovato qui e la ... o2 ibm..... pero non so propio che metterci
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Cosa ha lilo che non va  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

e solo pesante ...tutto qui

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

> e solo pesante ...tutto qui

 

In che senso "pesante"   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  llo ritengo un ottimo boot-looder ....  :Wink: 

ti spiego perche o inizziato sta discussione ....io una volta avevo sentito ...che esistono boot-looder  che erano specifici ...per pc datati .....  che non avevano grosse pretese ma efficasci .... solo mo trovarlo sto boot  loder.... 

lilo e grub sono buoni ma a me non servvono .... voglio provare altri boot-loder   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

>   llo ritengo un ottimo boot-looder .... 
> 
> ti spiego perche o inizziato sta discussione ....io una volta avevo sentito ...che esistono boot-looder  che erano specifici ...per pc datati .....  che non avevano grosse pretese ma efficasci .... solo mo trovarlo sto boot  loder.... 

 

Io lilo lo usavo sul 386/40 con 4Mb di RAM.

Se ti riferisci a PC con 32bit più datati di quello credo ci fosse il 386/25 ma credo funzionasse benissimo anche su quello

La veritá è che lilo ha tanti difetti ma è assolutamente minimale.

----------

